# RR: 90. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Tashi	(1975)










2.	De Peyer, Gruenberg, Pleeth, Béroff	(1968)










3.	P. Meyer, Shaham, Wang, Chung	(1999)










4.	W. Meyer, Poppen, Fischer-Dieskau, Loriod	(1990)










5.	Deplus, Fernandez, Neilz, Petit	(1963)










6.	Vacellier, J. Pasquier, E. Pasquier, Messiaen	(1956)










7.	Damiens, Le Dizes, Strauch, Aimard	(1986)










8.	Desurmont, Yordanoff, Tetard, Barenboim	(1978)










9.	Ensemble Walter Boeykens	(1990)










10.	Pieterson, Beths, Bylsma, De Leeuw	(1989)









*

Condensed Listing: 
1.	Tashi	(1975)
2.	De Peyer, Gruenberg, Pleeth, Béroff	(1968)
3.	P. Meyer, Shaham, Wang, Chung	(1999)
4.	W. Meyer, Poppen, Fischer-Dieskau, Loriod	(1990)
5.	Deplus, Fernandez, Neilz, Petit	(1963)
6.	Vacellier, J. Pasquier, E. Pasquier, Messiaen	(1956)
7.	Damiens, Le Dizes, Strauch, Aimard	(1986)
8.	Desurmont, Yordanoff, Tetard, Barenboim	(1978)
9.	Ensemble Walter Boeykens	(1990)
10.	Pieterson, Beths, Bylsma, De Leeuw	(1989)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

